# candlepower = ?watts



## mr2 (Dec 31, 2002)

Assuming more than I am aware of ie. same type of 
bulb and power supply etc...
Is there a conversion from candlepower to watts?
ie. 1,000,000 candlepower = how many watts?

thanks,
dumb Jeff


----------



## kalengkong (Dec 31, 2002)

i guess (if im not wrong) 1 mil. candlepower its about using 50-60 Watts bulb.

I've seen a 2 million candlepower spotlight and it said it using 100 Watt bulb.

erm.. i think both are halogen bulbs.


----------



## Nerd (Dec 31, 2002)

Candle power is how brite it is at a certain area. Watts is total amount of electricity. Diff lighting technologies have different efficiency. You use different reflector, again, intensity of light different. Laser pointer can get 1 million Candle power, but no useful light. 

Jeff, no one's dumb, just that you have not learnt about stuff like that. Feel free to ask questions, don't feel intimidated.


----------

